# Where can you buy Baytril?



## katiescritters (Mar 20, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Where can I purchase Baytril? I've tried at Jedd's and I didn't find it. Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Thanks,
katiescritters


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi,

Maybe you could try Foys

http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/misc_meds/index.html#Baytril

John


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Try Global and Foy's.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Also try Siegels and New England Pigeon Supply.


----------

